# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Αγορά καρδερίνας από pet shop

## lianna

Καλημέρα. Εδώ και καιρό σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μία καρδερίνα. Στο petshop πουλούν καρδερίνες -με πολύ υψηλή τιμή- και έχουν δακτυλίδι στο πόδι τους. Όμως είναι κατά της αιχμαλωσίας άγριων πουλιών. Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω εάν όντως αυτά τα πουλιά είναι από εκτροφείς και όχι από αιχμαλωσία;

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλημέρα Λιάννα! Μπράβο σου για την απόφασή σου να πάρεις καρδερίνα εκτροφής, και να μην καταφύγεις στην εύκολη λύση της πιασμένης, συμβάλλοντας σε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες πληγές για τα ιθαγενή μας είδη  ::   ::  

Μια καρδερίνα που έχει δαχτυλίδι *κλειστού τύπου* σημαίνει ότι τη δαχτυλίδωσαν τις πρώτες μέρες της ζωής της, με υπαρκτό το ενδεχόμενο βέβαια να προέρχεται από κατεβασμένη φωλιά με μικρά ή αυγά. Αλλά φυσικά δε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός αν βρεις εκτροφέα  καρδερίνας σοβαρό που να ξέρεις ότι όλα τα ιθαγενή του είναι εκτροφής και όχι κλεμμένα από τη φύση.

Αν δεις πάλι καρδερίνα με δαχτυλίδι *ανοιχτού τύπου* (ή πλαστικό ή μεταλλικό που ανοίγει και κλείνει σαν "κλιπ", και μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί οποτεδήποτε στη διάρκεια ζωής του πουλιού) θα πρότεινα να την αποφύγεις χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Ακόμη κι αν την πουλάνε ακριβά, εγώ δε θα εμπιστευόμουν ποτέ ότι αυτό το πουλί δεν είναι πιασμένο.

Η δική μου καρδερίνα που μου χάρισαν πέρσι είχε δαχτυλίδι ανοιχτού τύπου, και μόλις ενημερώθηκα για το τι σημαίνει αυτό, την άφησα ελεύθερη. Αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν πιασμένη από τον τρόπο που πέταξε μόλις άνοιξα το κλουβί... Γι' αυτό, μακριά από δαχτυλίδια ανοιχτού τύπου!

Περιμένουμε τα πιο έμπειρα μέλη μας που έχουν και ιθαγενή για να σου δώσουν πιο χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

Και πάλι μπράβο για τη σκέψη σου!!  ::  

(Υγ. διαβάζοντας ένα δαχτυλίδι καρδερίνας και δίνοντάς μας εδώ ίσως τα στοιχεία, μπορεί τα έμπειρα μέλη μας να μπορούν να καταλάβουν από ποια εκτροφή προέρχεται και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είναι πιασμένος νεοσσός.   ::  Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, υποθέτω απλώς! Πάντως μην ντραπείς εκεί που θα πας, να ζητήσεις να την πιάσεις και να δεις το δαχτυλίδι από κοντά και να μας το περιγράψεις αν έχεις απορία).

----------


## lianna

Αντιγόνη μου σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές σου. Δεν σου κρύβω ότι είχα πολλές αμφιβολίες για την αγορά της. Δεν θα ήθελα εν αγνοία μου να συμβάλλω ενεργά στην αιχμαλωσία άγριων πουλιών. Θα κοιτάξω πολύ προσεκτικα τον τύπο δακτυλιδιού πριν την αγοράσω και θα σας το περιγράψω. Εκτός του ότι είναι πανέμορφη τι άλλα θα πρέπει να προσέξω πριν την αγορά της;

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλύτερα να την πάρεις από κάποιο κατάστημα που θα φαίνονται τα πουλιά υγιή και περιποιημένα όσο γίνεται!
Μπαίνουμε καμιά φορά σε πετ σοπ που τα πουλιά είναι μαδημένα, άρρωστα, σε άθλια κατάσταση. Απόφυγε τέτοια μαγαζιά έτσι κι αλλιώς! Όσο πιο λίγα τα πουλιά, όσο πιο καθαρά τα κλουβιά και περιποιημένα, τόσο το καλύτερο για την υγεία της καρδερίνας που θα πάρεις.

Πρόσεξε να μην έχει κολλημένες κουτσουλιές στην αμάρα (ένδειξη διάρροιας και άρα κάποιας ασθένειας), να είναι λαμπερό το πτέρωμα και συνεχές, χωρίς μαδημένα σημεία, να έχει καθαρά και όμορφα πόδια (γιατί μπορεί πχ να έχει ακάρεα το πουλάκι αν δεις φολίδες και σκασμένα ποδαράκια) και να είναι δραστήριο. 

Δες και πες μας νέα!  ::

----------


## tonis!

επισης δες την συμπεριφορα του πουλιου...αν πλησιαζεις το κλουβι και το πουλι φαινεται πολυ τρομαγμενο και κυριολεκτικα χτυπιεται(το εχω δει και αυτο)τοτε 100000% ειναι πιασμενο!!αν πλησιαζεισ το κλουβι και το πουλι δειχνει πος δεν τρεχει τιποτα η εστω δεν διχνει φοβισμενο σημαινει πως δεν ειναι απο την φυση βαιβεα μπορει να ειναι απο κατευασμενη φωλια!!αυτο δυσκολα θα το μαθεις!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Εκτός από το ότι πρέπει το δακτυλίδι να είναι κλειστού τύπου θα πρέπει να είναι και συγκεκριμένης διαμέτρου.Γιατί κάποιοι πονηροί πιάνουν πουλιά άγρια και τους περνάνε δακτυλίδια που χωράνε και σε μεγαλύτερα και όχι νεοσσούς.
  Δεν θυμάμαι όμως θα μας πουν τα μέλη που έχουν γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα.

----------


## jk21

αν και ο νικος (παιανας) θα το επιβεβαιωσει στα σιγουρα αυριο πιστευω ,νομιζω το νορμαλ δαχτυλιδι για καρδερινες εκτροφης ντοπιες (balcanica ) ειναι 2.5 χιλιοστα και για καρδερινες εισαγομενες τυπου major  ειναι 2.8 χιλιοστα .ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλοσωμες

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ξεκαθαρα ειναι τα πραγματα καρδερινα μπαλκανικα που δεν φοραει
δαχτυλιο διαμετρου 2.5 δεν θεωρειτε ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ ..
Πιασε ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ το πουλι στα χερια σου και πες μας ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ
τι αναγραφει πανω το δαχτυλιδι του.
Οσο για τα μειτζορ βαση COM to δαχτυλιδι που ενδεικνυται
ειναι διαμετρου 2.7.

----------


## PAIANAS

Τα διακριτικά στα δαχτυλίδια της Ε.Ο.Ο.(Eλληνική Ορνιθολογική Ομοσπονδία ) παρατίθενται ως εξής :

Ομοσπονδία -Κωδικός Συλλόγου -Αριθμός μητρώου εκτροφέα -Αύξων αρ. δαχτυλιδιού -Έτος γέννησης πουλιού 

Τα χρώματα στα δαχτυλίδια έχουν ως εξής :
2009 βιολετί 
2010 πορτοκαλί 
2011 σκούρο μπλε 
2012 κόκκινο 
2013 μαύρο 
2014 ανοιχτό πράσινο
Πέραν του 2014 επαναλαμβάνονται εξ αρχής (εκτός και κάτι διαφοροποιηθεί από την COM )

Η αναγνώριση στα κλειστού τύπου δαχτυλίδια ,γίνεται ως εξής :
*AOB 09 D048 095 AB
AOB -Bελγίου 
09 - γεν. 2009
D - Διαμέτρου 2,8 mm
048 - αύξων αρ. πουλιού 
095 - αρ. εκτροφέα 
ΑΒ - κωδ. συλλόγου     * 

Τα αντίστοιχα για την ΕΟΟ είναι :
ΕΟΟ 030 C09 K30
Ελληνική Ορνιθολ. Ομοσπ. - αύξων αρ. πουλιού -διάμετρος δαχτυλιδιού 2,5 mm -του 2009 -κωδ.εκτροφέα

Η μπορεί να είναι της παρακάτω μορφής :

ΕΟΟ Χ045 020 09
ΕΟΟ - Ελλην. Ορνιθ. Ομοσπ.
Χ - Ο Κωδικός συλλόγου (π.χ. ΑΛΟΠ)
045 - κωδ. αρ. εκτροφέα  
020 - αριθμ. πουλιού 
09 - έτος εκτροφής 

Η σωστή διάμετρος για καρδερίνα balcanica εκτροφής είναι 2,5 mm ,και για major 2,7mm (δλδ C & D ) ..H balcanica μπορεί να έχει και διάμετρο 2,7 -D- αλλά ποτέ 2,9 mm..  
Tώρα επειδή έχει γεμίσει η αγορά από καρδερίνες υποτίθεται εκτροφής ,αλλά στην πραγματικότητα πιασμένες ημερών από φωλιές (που οι επιτήδειοι περνάνε δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου ) θα πρέπει η αγορά να γίνει με κάποιον που ξέρει η διαφορετικά παρατηρούμε τη συμπεριφορά του πουλιού ...
ένα άλλο σημάδι είναι τα πόδια στα εκτροφής είναι αισθητά πιο ανοιχτόχρωμα από τα σχεδόν μαύρα των αγρίων ...

----------


## lianna

Ησασταν όλοι πολύ διαφωτιστικοί .Την Τρίτη που θα πάω να την αγοράσω - εάν είναι όλα εντάξει-  θα σας ενημερώσω και για το δακτυλίδι ώστε να ξέρω και την προέλευσή του. Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρω επίσης είναι το μέγεθος του κλουβιού που θα πρέπει να πάρω όπως και την διατροφή της που φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι διαφορετική από των καναρινιών μου.

----------


## jk21

λιαννα υπαρχουν μιγματα ειδικα για ιθαγενη και πιο εκειδιεκευμενα για καρδερινες .ρωτα (μην αγορασεις παρα μονο μισο κιλο για αρχη ) τι υπαρχει απο εκει που θα την αγορασεις για να εχει τις πρωτες μερες (αν κρινεις οτι πρεπει να την αγορασεις και οτι ειναι πραγματικα εκτροφης.τι τιμες σου ειπανε :winky:  .απο κει και περα ψαξε στο διαδικτυο για e-shop με ειδη για πουλια .εκεινα εχουν σιγουρα εξειδικευμενα αλλα δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερω δημοσια συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια.αν δεν βρεις τιποτα απο τη δικια σου αναζητηση βλεπουμε .τα μιγματα για ιθαγενη ειναι πολυποικιλα οσο αφορα τους σπορους.εχουν μεγαλυτερη αναλογια λιπαρων σε σχεση μετα καναρινια.συντομα θα εχω ετοιμο ενα αρθρο με τετοιους σπορους αλλα και γενικοτερα με τροφες που τα ιθαγενη επιλεγουν στη φυση και καταλογο φυτων που μπορουμε να εχουμε στα σπιτια μας , που ισως μας τα φερνουν πιο κοντα σε ελευθερη ζωη .αυτο βεβαια  αν μενουμε κοντα στη φυση οπου μπορουν να πλησιασουν τις κατοικιες μας.

παντως ενα καλο μιγμα για καρδερινες σιγουρα πρεπει να περιεχει ή να πρσθεσουμε
περιλλα λευκη ,κεχρι (καναρινοσπορο)  ,νιζερ,αποφελιωμενη βρωμη ,αγκαθι μαριας,bella di notte ,chia ,camelina ,μαυρος μικρος ηλισοσπορος,ηλιοσπορος λευκος,σπορος ζωχου ,σπορος πευκου,λιναροσπορος 

επισης θεωρω βασικο σε ενα πουλι με αυξημενες αναγκες σε πρωτεινες να του δινεις και τον σπορο κινοα (τον βρισκεις δυστυχως μονο σε βιολογικα ,ειτε στο μιγμα (αν τον τρωνε ετσι ) ειτε σε μορφη βλαστωμενου σπορου.στο φορουμ υπαρχουν οι πληροφοριες για το πως γινεται αυτο.αν χρειαστει θα τα πουμε περισσοτερο ,οπως και για τις καποιες αλλες αναγκες για τους νεοσσους αν καποια στιγμη ξεκινησεις με αναπαραγωγη.σιγουρα περισσοτερα και εγκυροτερα θα σου πουνε και ο βασιλης o xxx-birdy ,ο νικος ο παιανας και ο γιωργος ο lovegarduelis που εκτρεφουν το ειδος

----------


## lianna

Τις μάρκες θα τις βρώ, αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρω είναι εάν κι εσείς είσαστε υπέρ της συσκευασμένης τροφής για τα πουλιά. Προσωπικά δεν αγοράζω χύμα τροφή στα καναρίνια μου. Είχα διαβάσει πιο παλιά ότι  μπορεί να είναι αιτία για αρρώστιες και κυρίως για ακάρεα. Δεν ξέρω εάν αληθεύει. Η τιμή που μου είπαν για την καρδερίνα είναι στα 180 € και ενώ για ένα καρδρενοκάναρο τα 120. Προτιμώ όμως την καρδερίνα καθότι δεν είμαι υπέρ των διασταυρώσεων. Πιστεύω ότι το κάθε είδος πρέπει να είναι όπως το έπλασε η φύση.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Με καλυψε ο Δημητρης πληρως, οσον αφορα το μειγμα.
Να προτιμησει ο φιλος μειγμα καποιας εταιριας.

Αν παρεις εν τελη το πουλι, θα σε βοηθησουμε
με καποια σημαντικες λεπτομερειες οσον αφορα
την διαχειρηση του, μιας και αυτη η συγκεκριμενη εποχη
για τις καρδερινες (αποτομες αυξομοιωσεις υγρασιας)
ειναι και η πιο δυσκολη (ειδικα αν ειναι φετινο το πουλι).

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ο φιλος ειναι φιλη   :winky:   "fullyhappy" 


Λιαννα αν τελικα επιβεβαιωσεις οτι το πουλακι ειναι πραγματι εκτροφης (θα χρησιμευε πολυ να μας δωσεις στοιχεια δαχτυλιδιου ) τοτε ρωτα το μιγμα στο μαγαζι ποιας εταιριας ειναι και πιο συγκεκριμενα αν εχει ονομασια.απο κει και περα θα σου πουμε τι χρειαζεσαι επιπλεον .μη συσκευασμενο εγω θα αγοραζα μονο απο καποιο μαγαζι που εχει καταναλωση και εχει χυμα τροφη απο σακι επωνυμο και το εχει σε χωρο (πχ μεγαλο πλαστικο δοχειο) με καπακι .παντως να ξερεις οτι οι περισσοτεροι σποροι που αναφερθηκαν ειναι βασικοι και κυριως με τη σειρα που ανεφερα σε αναλογιες στο μιγμα .επισης ξεχασα καπου στη μεση το καναβουρι . αναλογως τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## lianna

Τελικά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σας ταλαιπώρησα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Η δακτυλωμένη καρδερίνα πουλήθηκε. Υπάρχει άλλη, χωρίς δακτυλίδι και φυσικά με ποιό ελκυστική τιμή. Λένε ότι είναι δική τους εκτροφής. Αυτο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι τα πόδια της είναι τελείως άσπρα και ήμερη. Όχι βέβαια όσο ήμερα είναι τα καναρίνια μου αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν χτυπιόταν και στο κλουβί. Περισσότερο θα έλεγα ότι ήταν σε επιφυλακή όταν πλησίασα αρκετά κοντά της. Πάραυτα δεν την αγόρασα. Πως θα μπορούσα άλλωστε να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς την συμβουλή σας;

----------


## lianna

Μετά από αρκετή αναζήτηση σε petshops συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι πανεύκολο να βρεί κανείς καρδερίνα άγρια. Διαβάζοντας στο site για το πως πιάνονται και πόσες από αυτές καταφέρνουν να επιβιώσουν κάτω από αντίξοες συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίες, μαύρισε η ψυχή μου. Γι' αυτό εύλογα αναρρωτιέμαι "μα επιτέλους είναι τόσο μεγάλος ο πληθυσμός των συγκεκριμένων πουλιών στην Ελλάδα που τους επιτρέπει - συνειδησιακά- να τις πιάνουν σε τόση πληθώρα;

----------


## Niva2gr

Λιάννα, αν είχαν συνείδηση δεν θα αιχμαλώτιζαν καν πουλιά. Κατά τα άλλα, και 10 να υπήρχαν μόνο στη φύση, οι πουλοπιάστες θα πάλευαν μεταξύ τους για το ποιός θα τα πρωτοπιάσει.Το εμπόριο αιχμαλωτισμένων πουλιών είναι το πιο βρώμικο, αλλά και το πιο ανθηρό εμπόριο ζώων στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Λιάνα, καλά έκανες και δεν αγόρασες αδαχτυλίδωτη και σχετικά φτηνή καρδερίνα, κι ας φαινόταν ήμερη. Μην ξεχνάς, μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι νεοσσός κατεβασμένος από φωλιά, και αυτό με το χρώμα των ποδιών δεν είναι 100% εγγύηση πιστεύω.
Χαίρομαι που διάβασες για όλα αυτά και τα έβαλες μέσα στην καρδιά σου! Μου θυμίζεις ακριβώς το σοκ που είχα πάθει εγώ όταν, ένα χρόνο πριν, πρωτομάθαινα μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ τι πανικός γίνεται με τα πιασμένα και πόσα πολλά θυσιάζονται στο βωμό του κέρδους...
Καλή συνέχεια στην αναζήτηση της καρδερίνας σου! Θα είναι πολύ τυχερή  ::

----------


## panos70

lianna το κλουβι που θα παρεις ειναι το ιδιο που βαζουμε τα καναρινια εννοειτε οτι οσο ποιο μεγαλο τοσο ποιο καλα για καθε πουλακι,η τροφη που θα παρεις ειναι για αγριοπουλια,που πιστευω αυτη θα σου δωσουν

----------

